# roof vent blown off



## Froggiefred

Can anyone tell me how to find a replacement roof vent cover for a Hobby 750. Travelling back from France on New Years Day we lost a vent. I wont say who forgot to put it down (oops) but no idea how to get another one without breaking the bank! Any ideas?


----------



## TR5

Firstly, you need to identify the make, model, size, etc.

There are many suppliers of roof vents, you could try looking at CAK tanks to see if they have a picture of the right one for your van, or maybe an alternative to fit the hole!

Alternatively, contact Hobby and ask what was fitted, and then do an internet search for the item required.


----------



## SteveandSue

Hi - we had a roof light blow off when we lfet it open whilst out walking - we used O Learys for a replacement - can't faullt their service
Steve


----------



## rosalan

A clue about the size or a picture would help.
Was it one of the Heki roofs? They can get expensive; they are the big ones you could climb through.
Was it one of the square push-up and tilt types? These are very common and available everywhere or worst scenario, was it one of Hobby's own.
If you Google Motor Home roof vents, and open 'Images' there are quite a variety to choose from.

Alan


----------



## steco1958

Have a look HERE


----------



## ptmike

Just a tip for anyone with HEKI rooflights after we were called back to our van in storage filling up with rain with the roof fuly open. 

When you leave your vehicle in storage or before travelling push the bar that you use to open the light up slightly . This will release the button to its max retention power.

There were several Hekis blown open where we store all of us found the button had not fully pushed out.

Hope this helps

cheers

Mike


----------



## Froggiefred

*Thank You*

Thanks everyone. Think we have found a replacement now it was an MPK vent so have emailed them.

Thank you all again for your quick responses.


----------

